# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Fly-over national parks

## Petri

Looks like we could travel a bit in July (3+ weeks or even more) and we're now thinking where to.

A few years ago we spent most of the spring in the US and enjoy e.g. the national parks a lot; Bryce, Zion, Yosemite and a bit later fell in love with Banff and Jasper on the Canadian side.  Utah for the activities is tempting, Arches to Rocky Mountain, to Grand Teton / Yellowstone, perhaps even to South Dakota time permitting.

No plans for camping or such, just daily hikes all over (more recreational than technical), enjoying the nature and views, no needs for luxury either.

Any suggestions or "you need to go here" places?   I also challenge Canadians on the forum to lure us there instead :)

We are also looking getting back Africa after a few hours pause but not sure yet where to go; Marocco is too hot in July, Ethiopia would be very interesting, why not even Botswana again.  Other alternative is to fly to Caucasus again, the trip there last year was a great success and we could check our Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, and try get into Uzbekistan and/or Turkmenistan.  When I was looking into the trip, there was a direct flight to Ulaanbaatar from one fo the countries so that we could take the trans-Siberian back home :)   Well, if not this July one day for sure.

----------


## Petri

Forgot this..

Got cheap flights to Portland so we'll do some hipster coffee there to acclimate and continue to Denver (Boulder).

Rockies, to Moab/Arches, Canyonlands, Capitol Reef and eventually fly from SLC to SJC.

From SJC the usual National Parks; Apple HQ, Sonoma/Napa, Redwood, Crater Lake, back to Portland.

Any hints for "special places" en route are welcome :)

----------

